# New Texas Chainsaw



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

We just bought the DVD and I have to say I was impressed. I had a lot more fun watching this one than I did with the original. But I'm wondering how the inevitable sequel will play out, now that Leatherface is missing an entire ARM. And R. Lee Ermey was a genius, as usual.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

There was stuff in it that I liked, and I think I was initially being too hard on it concerning just how bad I thought it was, but as a whole I was genuinely pretty bored in the theater when I saw it. I did keep checking my watch. Then again, I did go see it alone, so maybe that had an impact on my experience. I'd probably give it 2 out of 5 stars if I had to use some kind of arbitrary system to rate it.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I liked the fact that Jessica Biel was in the movie.  The original was better IMO, but it still was an alright flick. Did you see the deleted scene, where leatherface cuts that boy hanging with chainsaw right between his legs. OUCH!
I also liked the documentary about Ed Gein that was with the movie too. Since, Leatherface was based on him. I thought the girl who killed herself in the car to be disturbing.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I had a friend of mine who swore up and down, I would love this movie. If not for Jessica Biel in those tight-ass jeans, and snug top, this would have been a complete waste. Stupidity reigned supreme in this movie on many fronts. I guess it stands to reason, most of the folks in this tawdry tale were inbred and thus were somewhat entitled to be as dumb as fence posts. 

Z, is kinder than I am to it. One out of a possible five. It only gets one because of Jess.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Dude, this one gets 3 stars just for R. Lee Ermey. That guy is a goddamn nut job!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You got a point there. Ermey is priceless in anything he's in, but he's an extra special kind of crazy in this one. Plus, you gotta love his eyebroWs. Capital "W" on purpose.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I didn't like this movie. In fact, I hated it. I didn't really understand the plot...that may be because I missed about 15 minutes of it, I don't know...but, I didn't like it one bit.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

In some ways (cue the 'gasp' sound effect) I liked this film better than the original. It held together better, it was even more 'realistic', and much more tense. I certainly tip my hat to Marcus Nispel for doing justice to a project which was practically doomed from the get go, as far as audience response is concerned.

I don't know... personally, what the film lacked in that grainy documentary film effect, it made up in solid hardcore filmmaking. It was ruthless, sadistic, and didn't let up until the very end. In my opinion, the original Texas Chainsaw, although a great horror film, just doesn't compare in terms of tension -- and again, that's just my opinion. I love the original... it's just I was more 'affected' by the remake. It carried a bigger impact for me.

Anyway, just my two cents.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I rented this and watched it again last night, and I still just don't get what everyone likes about this. It just seems so much more like a cookie cutter horror movie than the original.

I do like the camera work in this movie, and the hitcher at the beginning blowing her head off was pretty intense too. Other than those two items, I found the movie totally boring.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't know, Z-F... the characters just had a certain depth to them that they seemed to lack in the original. I'm not saying I liked the remake better... just some aspects of it. Overall, I'd still probably choose the original, though the remake is a pretty much equal in my books.

The film had a certain amount of psychological tension that the original lacked as well. Personally, I'd rather watch the chase scene through the slaughterhouse in the remake then all the screaming in pitch darkness in the original. 

Cookiecutter? Well, maybe -- but TCM '03 is certainly a notch about the standard Hollywood horror flick. Most remakes are done without taste, and are just horrid films overall, which I don't think was the case here.

Either way, to each his own.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I wouldn't say the new version has more psychological tension in the chase scene, I just think it played out better because you could actually see what was going on.

I only call it cookie cutter because I felt like I knew exactly what was going to happen next and was bored because of that.

I'll also add the chase from the basement to the slaughter house to the things I liked.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> I only call it cookie cutter because I felt like I knew exactly what was going to happen next and was bored because of that.


Well SURE you knew what was going to happen! It's a remake!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sure it's a remake, but aside from the murderer sharing the same name in the two movies, the incidents that unfold in said movies are completely different. Meh, I'll just stick to the original. To each his own, or so the saying goes.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

I actulally liked it better than the original myself. I would give it 4 out of 5 stars

Aaron


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Atta boy D-D!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sadly, I liked neither version, and I went into both with an open mind. The first was too dark and grainy in places, and it was hard to keep up with the goings on that were being projected on the screen. The constant screaming really got on my nerves after ten minutes, by which time, I wanted everyone in the movie to buy it.
The people in the second were just plain stupid. The kids could've gotten the best of the situation by attacking the sheriff en masse. It was quite clear that he wasn't who he was pretending to be when he started his shenanigans in the van.No one would've faulted them. Even if there was a chance they did go to jail, better to be behind bars alive, than eventually being ****ted out of some Hillbilly's bowels down into the septic tank.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Sadly, I liked neither version, and I went into both with an open mind. The first was too dark and grainy in places, and it was hard to keep up with the goings on that were being projected on the screen. The constant screaming really got on my nerves after ten minutes, by which time, I wanted everyone in the movie to buy it.
> The people in the second were just plain stupid. The kids could've gotten the best of the situation by attacking the sheriff en masse. It was quite clear that he wasn't who he was pretending to be when he started his shenanigans in the van.No one would've faulted them. Even if there was a chance they did go to jail, better to be behind bars alive, than eventually being ****ted out of some Hillbilly's bowels down into the septic tank.



Hehe .. I have only been posting here a day, and I love reading your posts .. you definitly got a way with words  I wasnt to thrilled with either but .. I did love the scene when the chick lost it in the van and killed herself. Loved how they showed that scene from the back of her and you saw it happen. That totally rocked!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Danke! The compliment is much appreciated. Hopefully, I can continue to entertain you and others with my meanderings for sometime to come.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I look forward to it  This is a pretty cool place .. hehe


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

This is honestly a far worse remake than the 1994 Matthew M-Renee Z one. Also titled Return or The Next Generation or Part 4. The original Texas Chainsaw Massacre was a groundbreaking film and raised real terror in the audience. This 2003 remake was a joke. It's plagued with stereotypes of new millenium movies: ATTEMPTED added depth to characters, teens making out (total ripoff of Swimfan - ), added characters, and the ever annoying JUMP/stinger scenes. There wasn't the slightest bit of innovation present and this serves as a rape of the original film. This is just another notch in the modern horror movie slump. Or slum, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Tom K (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I tried to stay positive when finally viewing this, but...

I hated it...

Now, mind you, I am a bit biased though. After talking to most of the cast of the original and getting their feelings on it, it was hard for me to support it. I never bad mouth a film till I see it (unlike many others who complain when remakes are brought up) and to be honest, I felt like throwing the DVD in the fireplace...R Lee was the only thing going for it, and even that was a let down...

They are working on a Prequel to the Remake now for those interested...


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

That's easy, Tom. There's _so much_ to hate about it.


----------

